# People are getting snippy!



## quiltlvr (Oct 28, 2008)

I've noticed a lot of people w/ snippy answers over on the Amazon Kindle board. Here's the latest:

Like many parents now-a-days you expect everyone else to do your censuring for you. While you may not like it or want to spend the time it is YOUR responsibility to check out what is appropriate (according to your standards) for you and your family. Do not expect the world to do the job of raising your child for you.

Signed: sickandtiredofpeopleexpectingotherstodotheworkforthemthenblamingeveryonebutthemselvesforthatwhichgoeswrong. 

There were a few more today, and it's not even Monday!!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Very true.

This whole message board thing is new to me. I started lurking on the Amazon board a week or so ago and was about to run away because of all the fights when Leslie mentioned this board. ‘Hope everybody stays friendly here.

Jeff


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Meanwhile, in the alternate universe of the second thread that same woman posted with the exact same message, people (like me) were quite polite! LOL

I do think the "Oprah effect" has worn many people's patience right to the breaking point. Maybe a soothing beverage will help....


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

You are indeed always polite and helpful, Leslie. We all appreciate you.


----------



## WestPointer1968 (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm a major newbie, but haven't run in to "snippy" yet.  Everyone's been very helpful esp. Leslie.  I hope I can continue to use this forum to both discuss topics and ask questions.  I'll just keep smiling and ignore any "snippy."


----------



## quiltlvr (Oct 28, 2008)

West Pointer, I was actually talking about on the Amazon discussion group. This one has been great.

Hey Leslie, you should invite Fred over. I know you do the general invites, but maybe he could use a special invitation, sounds like he's having a rough day.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

WestPointer1968 said:


> I'm a major newbie, but haven't run in to "snippy" yet. Everyone's been very helpful esp. Leslie. I hope I can continue to use this forum to both discuss topics and ask questions. I'll just keep smiling and ignore any "snippy."


Questions are always welcome...I think everyone is so happy to be here it will be a good long time (I hope) before we get to snippy.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

quiltlvr said:


> West Pointer, I was actually talking about on the Amazon discussion group. This one has been great.
> 
> Hey Leslie, you should invite Fred over. I know you do the general invites, but maybe he could use a special invitation, sounds like he's having a rough day.


I'd love to, but we can't send PMs over there. Even at IMDb (which has an interface that is about as sophisticated as Amazon...that is to say, not too fancy) we could send PMs.

L


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

I think that some features of this Forum will contribute to civility. Having subforums for particular post subjects, such as Tips and Tricks, Introductions, General Discussion, Off Topic etc will tend to segregate the posts into manageable "chunks" as will the ability to search for previous subjects that have been addressed here.

Some posters will post things in inappropriate subforums due to lack of experience on Forums in general or just plain stupidity challenged reading skills but a Moderator can move these posts to the right area. Hopefully Harvy will surface and take on this job or will give Leslie (Forum Queen) Moderating privileges.

The Amazon "forum" is so difficult to use and manage that it has become frustrating to many here. The ability to "pin" answers to repetitive questions in this Forum alone will go a long way to getting newbies to the help they need fast.

All hail Leslie, Forum Queen!

A sincere thank you, Leslie, for the immense amount of work you have done so far to get the ball rolling here.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thank you, Cush, you are very kind. My cheeks are pink!

I do hope Harvey comes back! I've sent several different emails but no response yet. Being a nurse, I imagine the worse: he dropped dead. I keep trying to tell myself that _really_ he is on a beautiful and long deserved cruise to the Pacific Northwest and does not have Internet access and will be in touch as soon as his vacation is over!

Anyway, if there is anyone here who knows Harvey or any of the original members, or can help me get in touch -- or run this joint in the absence of an admin -- I'd appreciate hearing from you. Send me a PM if you don't want to post on the board.

L


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

Almost any forum of any type or subject has people in it that are either snippy or down right obnoxious.  I don't understand why people have to be that way.  Of course I'm of that age where I still hold the door open for people and say thank you to my waiter or to the person running the drive-in window.


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

techwritr- Yep, that's why an active Moderator is needed.  No, NOT me!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie: The domain owner of kboards.com has a private registration. The administrative contact is [email protected]


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Leslie: The domain owner of kboards.com has a private registration. The administrative contact is [email protected]


So what does that mean, Jeff? If I send an email to that address will it get forwarded to Harvey?

L


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie,

It will be sent to the owner of the domain name who may or may not be Harvey.

Jeff


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I agree.. with the oprah effect, I find myself getting annoyed at people who want to blame amazon for not replacing the Kindle when they drop it and break it.. and complain about the customer service issue when its not done.

The ones that don't want the kids to read porn but somehow thats amazons fault.. and I had a woman email me wanting to put her  sewing patterns on the kindle and was not happy when they couldn't be printed out.  People are unrealistic about this device.. watch the video, read the board, its what we did.. I didnt have all the answers but do some research its all there... so though I have not been totally snippy yet I admit I did go off on the woman who hates customer service for not replacing her kindle for free (I was not the only one) OH and that person who kept asking about radiation... PLEASE


----------



## quickfics (Oct 27, 2008)

I actually found "Mr. Microwave" pretty funny in a cower under the desk, black helicopter-watching, government-endorsed alien-hybrid experimentation kinda way.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

quickfics said:


> I actually found "Mr. Microwave" pretty funny in a cower under the desk, black helicopter-watching, government-endorsed alien-hybrid experimentation kinda way.


And at least it wasn't a question that had been asked 10,000 times before! I was amazed that some used their geiger counter on their Kindle to provide an answer. Who knew? LOL


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't understand why people can't be civil to each other, were all adults right.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Some of us are adults left.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> Some of us are adults left.


True very True


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

FAQ Person said:


> I was amazed that some used their geiger counter on their Kindle to provide an answer. Who knew? LOL


So am I, considering there is nothing in the Kindle that could produce any type of radiation detectable by a geiger counter

Mike 
(who worked for 35 years at a company that used geiger counters)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

jmiked said:


> FAQ Person said:
> 
> 
> > I was amazed that some used their geiger counter on their Kindle to provide an answer. Who knew? LOL
> ...


Hahahahah! Shows how much I know about geiger counters...which mostly comes from the old Superman TV show. LOL


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

Ever since I got my Kindle I've been getting these big boils all over my skin and my hair has fallen out. Are you sure it's safe?


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

asordu said:


> Ever since I got my Kindle I've been getting these big boils all over my skin and my hair has fallen out. Are you sure it's safe?


Are you sure it not your cell phone that are causing the boils and hair loss. I heard that cell phone are killer


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Boils, rashes, blotchy skin. And yet I'm continually ridiculed when I wear my tinfoil hat. We'll see who has the last laugh when all you unshielded Kindle users are reading your Kindles in the dermatologist's waiting room. Hah!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

I've searched all over Amazon and I just can't find the tinfoil hats. Does anybody have the link? Thanks in advance...


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

you guys are a riot.. Mr Microwaves post did garner some pretty great responses..I loved the one from the person who said that the acne had cleared up since they started using it.. LOL


----------



## dog (Oct 31, 2008)

things seem to be nice today on the amazon discussion forum.  A lot of new folks, no doubt due to the oprah show.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Dog, welcome...glad to have you here.

Things are quieter at amazon but they still have that multiple post problem going on...

(So much nicer here...sigh...)


----------



## dog (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks Sir, it actually doesn't bother me.  It is an open forum which means you get all types - i just do my personal filters.  I guess I have a high tolerance for ambiguity and emotion.  And learn from it all. (whether I like it or not)


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

Teninx said:


> Boils, rashes, blotchy skin. And yet I'm continually ridiculed when I wear my tinfoil hat. We'll see who has the last laugh when all you unshielded Kindle users are reading your Kindles in the dermatologist's waiting room. Hah!


Teninx, I think I finally have placed you. A few years ago there was a person on eBay who sold tin foil hats (hilarious listing). 'Fess up, it was you, wasn't it?


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry Lucky, wasn't me. I was only the manufactuing consultant


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Me...snippy...lol.  Passionate about the Kindle...most definitely.  Protective of the Kindle...positively.  Pre-Oprah post, pleasant; post Oprah, disgruntled (hey) we had to clean up her mess...answer questions Oprah; don't cook a stupid chicken. 
Currently, on my way back to being pleasant; with a little help from my friends on the boards...you know who you are.


----------



## happypuppy007 (Oct 29, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> you guys are a riot.. Mr Microwaves post did garner some pretty great responses..I loved the one from the person who said that the acne had cleared up since they started using it.. LOL


Oh oh oh I so hope that is true  My complexion could use a break!

Is that a Bichon in your avatar?? I have one and he is the love of my life, amazing dog (shhh don't tell him he's not human).


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

No way Oprah is going to do a technical show, her audience would pass out from the boredom. That said, higher Kindle sales is good for everybody. It'll show the publishers that e-books are not just a passing fad, and should increase the number of books (and hopefully the quality of the e-books) available.

Look what iTunes did to the record industry. How often could you buy a $9.99 CD prior to digital music taking off? Amazon's music store is now a huge seller of MP3s as well, and is great competition for iTunes. And if you think an iPod is easy to use for the non-technical, check out the questions on Apple's discussion forums and iLounge.com.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I've tampered my steam:  I've been behaving.  My last few replies on the forum have been very courteous.  I was, I admit, one of the hot heads who answered less than politely:  Only for a few days after Oprah.  But I'm calm now and on my best behavior. I humbly apologize to those whom I have offended.

Enjoy your Kindle...it's the one thing we all have in common; we love our Kindles.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sjc said:


> I've tampered my steam: I've been behaving. My last few replies on the forum have been very courteous. I was, I admit, one of the hot heads who answered less than politely: Only for a few days after Oprah. But I'm calm now and on my best behavior. I humbly apologize to those whom I have offended.
> 
> Enjoy your Kindle...it's the one thing we all have in common; we love our Kindles.


That is the truth! I truly love this thing...

My iPhone and I have an icy relationship. With the laptop, we're best friends. But my Kindle....okay, I'll stop there 

L


----------



## Rivers (Nov 2, 2008)

quiltlvr said:


> I've noticed a lot of people w/ snippy answers over on the Amazon Kindle board. Here's the latest:
> 
> Like many parents now-a-days you expect everyone else to do your censuring for you. While you may not like it or want to spend the time it is YOUR responsibility to check out what is appropriate (according to your standards) for you and your family. Do not expect the world to do the job of raising your child for you.
> 
> ...


I just joined today but.... While I agree that people don't need to unnecessarily be jerks about stuff, and that it's not what you say but how you say it...... I understand people's frustration at people who post things that are like neon advertisements that they are A) self-entitled B) *beyond *lazy or C) take no responsibility for themselves (or in this case their children). Again, I don't support being a jerk for no reason, but I also don't agree with encouraging or supporting (by not calling them out in constructive way), the OPs.


----------



## mompres2008 (Oct 30, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> I agree.. with the oprah effect, I find myself getting annoyed at people who want to blame amazon for not replacing the Kindle when they drop it and break it.. and complain about the customer service issue when its not done.
> 
> It's funny but I read the post you referred to and I thought you were very snippy. The poster didn't ask for a free replacement and complained that customer service wouldn't transfer the call to a manager or explain the bouncing kindle video (which a lot of people also agreed with). That post and some of the harsh comments were one of the reasons I don't go the Amazon boards anymore. People don't have to agree but they also don't have to attack! Maybe that's just me.


----------

